# Disperata!!



## lilli28 (30 Novembre 2006)

Salve a tutti ho bisogno di scrivere e di ricevere delle vostre impressioni magari qualcuno\a di voi c'è sicuramente passato prima di me e forse col vostro aiuto dato che è una cosa non tanto semplice potrò fare chiarezza nel mio cuore...
Sono una ragazza sposata da circa un anno e mezzo dopo un fidanzamento di 9 anni , ero contentissima di sposarmi con lui l'amavo tantissimo anche se soprattutto prima del matrimonio avevo iniziato a notare alcune differenze di carattere pratico e visione dei sentimenti ..pensavo fosse lo stress per la preparazione al matrimonio non mi è mai sfiorata l'idea ne di lasciarlo ne tanto meno di tradirlo anzi mi ripugnava solo il pensiero, dopo il matrimonio ho iniziato ad avertire insoddisfazioni in tutti i campi ..lavoro,famiglia,situazione economica,e soprattutto insoddisfazione nel rapporto ,infatti non vedevo più da parte sua quella passione e l'amore che si prova per un partner ,ne abbiamo parlato più volte ma la sua risposta era che tutto cambia ma io non sono mai stata d'accordo anche perchè i miei sentimenti per lui e il mio desiderio per lui non erano mai cambiati .All'ennesima discussione sullo stato del nostro matrimonio mi sono arresa ho cercato di essere come lui di vedere le cose come voleva lui ma questo mio fare non ha portato niente di buono infatti giorno dopo giorno sentivo insofferenza insodisfazione vedevo i sogni e le aspettative di questa nostra unione sfrantumarsi volevo con tutte le forze andare avanti ma all'improvviso mi sono accorta di non provare più le stesse cose per lui,non volevo accettare questa cosa ma ho dovuto guardarmi dentro scavarmi e capire cosa avevo ero sempre giù di morale mai contenta di niente ma pienamente felice per qualcosa ,dopo questa mia consapevolezza inaspettatamente ho conosciuto un uomo una persona fantastica mi ha fatto rinascere vedevo in lui nel suo modo di fare di essere e di vedere l'amore il mio pensiero e la mia anima ( ragazzi l'anima gemella esiste non vi accontentate cercatela) abbiamo la stessa visione della vita dell'amore di tutto , quando ci siamo accorti di esserci innamorati è stato splendido è stato come ritornare adolescenti riscoprire emozioni e sensazioni sotterrate ma con la maturità di chi sà quello che vuole.Ho cercato di essere sincera con mio marito gli ho detto e spiegato quelai erano i miei sentimenti per lui e quello che li ha scaturiti ma non sono riuscita a dirgli ne di quest'altra persona e ne tanto meno sono riuscita a lasciarlo.Vivo in provincia e penso sappiate cosa voglia dire vivere in un paesino (ancora scandaloso il lasciarsi).
Detto questo vi dico che l'ho tradito e mi fà male non poter essere sincera mi dice di amarmi alla follia che sono tutta la sua vita e se solo penso che lo farò soffrire da morire se solo lo lasciassi quasi quasi preferisco soffrire io a vita pur sapendo che non è giusto ne per me ne per lui , intanto con l'altra persona abbiamo deciso di non sentirci almeno fin quando non avrò chiara la mia scelta ma stò uno schifo amo quell'uomo e mi manca da morire ma allo stesso tempo non riesco a capire se per mio marito è solo pena che soffra o c'è ancora qualcosa ,sò di aver sbagliato non avrei mai dovuto arrivare a questo punto non giudicatemi vi prego cercate solo di mettermi un secondo nei miei panni e se potete cercate di aiutarmi, grazie.


----------



## Old Fa. (30 Novembre 2006)

Un sintomo classico dopo il matrimonio.

Tutto diventa scontato e naturale, sembra che ad uccidere il sesso tra coniugi sia proprio il matrimonio.

Con una ragazza, hai le fantasie con scadenza ... con un matrimonio sembra che hai tutto il tempo per farle; nel finale non fai più niente.

Non sono certo di averti risposto, ... ma era l'occasione per dire cosa pensavo.


----------



## Non registrato (30 Novembre 2006)

Sarà ma io a queste storie credo poco....è possibile che un anno di matrimonio distrugga una storia di 9 anni?son portato a pensare che la storia di 9 anni già trabalasse prima.....e dopo 9 anni nei paesini o ti lasci,o ti sposi.Per il resto lilli anche se il matrimonio non è stato ciò che ti aspettavi,tradire tuo marito è un comportamento decisamente discutibile,e mentire e andar avanti mi sembra pure peggio!!!leone


----------



## Old Fa. (30 Novembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Sarà ma io a queste storie credo poco....è possibile che un anno di matrimonio distrugga una storia di 9 anni?


Ho il dubbio che non segui le ultime statistiche.

Ci sono coppie che vivono insieme 10 anni, ... e divorziano ancora prima di superare i 6 mesi di matrimonio,

Devi aggiornarti.


----------



## lilli28 (30 Novembre 2006)

A parte che non c'è un tempo per amarsi e uno per lasciarsi qua non parliamo di scadenze ma di sentimenti e poi non avevo chiesto se crederci o meno volevo solo qualche consiglio su come comportarmi e poi mio caro 9 anni di fidanzamento non sono niente a confronto con 365 e passa giorni vissuti insieme dove si verificano milioni di situazioni che prima non c'erano o sono state solo sfiorate e magari se uno si accorge che quello che aveva davanti non è quello che sapeva di conoscere permettimi di dirti che le cose cambiano e come .Per quanto riguarda il tradimento non ci sono mai scusanti è una cosa ignobile ma mi sorge un dubbio....
Tradire le aspettative di una relazione durata così tanto non è più ignobile che tradire per amore??


----------



## Non registrato (30 Novembre 2006)

fà le seguo e statistiche, ma la mia teoria e che ci si sposa anche quando ci son chiari segnali nefasti.....!!!!leone


----------



## Non registrato (30 Novembre 2006)

Tradire per amore?non è una giustificazione ne un attenuante...non ci son figli e per amore lo dovresti lasciare e non tradire,è un amore molto egoistico il tuo!!!leone


----------



## lilli28 (30 Novembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Tradire per amore?non è una giustificazione ne un attenuante...non ci son figli e per amore lo dovresti lasciare e non tradire,è un amore molto egoistico il tuo!!!leone


Sai cosa ..come ho detto prima io non ho scusanti me ne rendo perfettamente conto so anche che dovrei lasciarlo perchè se sono arrivata al punto di tradirlo qualcosa si è rotto definitivamente ..è vero anche che il nostro rapporto era trabballante ma ripeto erano segnali che non volevo vedere in quanti io l'amavo pensavo fosse lo stress dei preparativi me ne sono resa conto dopo quando ho visto che quei segnali non erano di fumo ma vere e proprie cannonnate....ora io credo che quello che mi trattiene dal lasciarlo è un pò la posizione sociale e poi perchè credo che ne soffrirebbe da morire ed io ho paura che non riuscirei mai a perdonarmelo e voltare pagina... si forse hai ragione sono un egoista penso di proteggere lui invece così proteggo me stessa!! ma avrebbe senso secondo te se amo un altro??


----------



## Non registrato (30 Novembre 2006)

Lilli tu parli di posizione sociale....e di amore!!L amore come lo intendo io non accetta compromessi...e devi aver il coraggio di pagare un prezzo,non puoi aver tutto,troppo tardi!!!Cmq ti fà onore ammettere certe cose non è facile sai...ci si assolve sempre,credo che il tuo matrimonio sia finito,e se vuoi conservare dignità e stima di te stessa,meglio scegliere per amore!!!leone


----------



## lilli28 (30 Novembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Lilli tu parli di posizione sociale....e di amore!!L amore come lo intendo io non accetta compromessi...e devi aver il coraggio di pagare un prezzo,non puoi aver tutto,troppo tardi!!!Cmq ti fà onore ammettere certe cose non è facile sai...ci si assolve sempre,credo che il tuo matrimonio sia finito,e se vuoi conservare dignità e stima di te stessa,meglio scegliere per amore!!!leone


L'amore non accetta compromessi hai ragione l'ho capito da poco ho sempre dato più ascolto alla mente che al cuore ho sempre e solo cercato di fare la cosa giusta ed ora eccomi qua a prendere na decisione che farà soffrire molte persone ....tutto questo è successo perchè il mio cuore la mia anima si sono stancati di tacere credimi mi faccio rabbia da sola anche se la colpa non è totalmente mia e non posso che convenire con te che il mio matrimonio è finito ma ci vuole un coraggio allucinante spero solo di riuscire a trovarlo proprio perchè non voglio illudere nessuno e perdere ne dignità ne stima e ne tanto meno uscirmene da questa storia per quella che non sono!! gazie


----------



## Non registrato (30 Novembre 2006)

Lilli è vero quel che dice e mi sembri anche una donna in gamba,nella vita però spesso siam chiamati a sgegliere,e nel tuo caso,il male minore in prospettiva e chiudere questo matrimonio pagandone le conseguenze!!!coraggio!!!leone


----------



## Old Fa. (30 Novembre 2006)

lilli28 ha detto:


> L'amore non accetta compromessi .......


Non sono favorevole a questa cosa: l'amore è un compromesso terribile .... ed è fatto solo di questo .....  (dopo i primi tempi)


----------



## Non registrato (30 Novembre 2006)

Certo fà ma parlo di compromessi accetabili...avere un altro non mi sembra accettabile!!!!!!leone


----------



## Old Fa. (30 Novembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Certo fà ma parlo di compromessi accetabili...avere un altro non mi sembra accettabile!!!!!!leone


I compromossi sono per definizioni inaccettabili, ....  dato che chiudono delle condizioni che solitamente non sono spontanee.

E' simile ad accettare un male minore, ... ma se li accetti non solo ti sei corrotto da solo, ... ma vivi di merda se solo provi a viverci insieme.


----------



## Old l'altra (1 Dicembre 2006)

Dopo un anno di matrimonio hai scoperto che tu e tuo marito
non avevate lo stesso concetto di amore, e ciò che tu cercavi
l'hai trovato al di fuori...
Non ti giudico per quello che hai fatto, se la tua storia è vera penso
che ci pensi già tu a giudicare il tuo comportamento, a questo punto 
devi solo capire cosa vuoi davvero.

Lasciando da parte la storia del paesino dove la gente mormora
o dove il prete non ti fa più entrare in chiesa... se sei davvero 
innamorata di quest'uomo prenditi la tua responsabilità, lascia tuo
marito e viviti la tua vita.

Se non lo sai ancora prenditi tempo, guarda tuo marito e cerca di
capire cosa ti ha spinto a sposarlo. E' vero che vivendo insieme saltano
fuori tante cose che prima non si sospettavano, ma 9 anni son tanti,
il tempo per valutare la tua scelta l'hai avuto... 
se l'hai sposato pensavi che con lui avresti avuto una vita felice,
e sicuramente anche di lui avrai pensato che era la tua anima gemella.

Se alla fine deciderai di restare con lui, non dirgli mai del tuo tradimento,
sono abbastanza contraria alle confessioni, il rimorso che proverai 
sarà la tua punizione, non è giusto che sia lui a scontarla.

A presto, e in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Old Angel (1 Dicembre 2006)

Io invece vorrei porti un quesito, il matrimonio ti cambia la vita e non poco, ci sono problemi da affrontare tutti i giorni, e quando arrivano dei bimbi la cosa si centuplica, si cambia dal sognare l'amore il principe azzurro, a sognare magari una casa più grossa, un mobile un viaggio......un pò di riposo

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .
Poi un giorno arriva un tipo/a e ti fa di nuovo sognare con passione l'amore tipo telenovelas e giù come na pera cotta.
Ora la domanda pensi che dopo 6 mesi 1 anno o più finita la passione, non ti ritrovi un surrogato del marito che hai?
Questo non vuol dire che devi fare una vita infelice a fianco a una persona che non ami, ma bisogna riuscire dare un scopo e mantenere vivo questo amore di coppia e questo bisogna farlo in due.


----------



## lilli28 (1 Dicembre 2006)

Angel ha detto:


> Io invece vorrei porti un quesito, il matrimonio ti cambia la vita e non poco, ci sono problemi da affrontare tutti i giorni, e quando arrivano dei bimbi la cosa si centuplica, si cambia dal sognare l'amore il principe azzurro, a sognare magari una casa più grossa, un mobile un viaggio......un pò di riposo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho pensato anche a questo credimi e quando ho scoperto che per mio marito era rimasto solo affetto non volevo crederci ne ho sofferto molto e ancora ci stò male ..tendo a ragionare molto ed essere razionale (forse proprio questo il mio problema)e il tipo di domanda che mi hai posto me la sono posta anchio ma sai qua non si parla solo di amore romantico far vivere i sogni..si parla anche di come si affronta la vita insieme su come ci si dà sostegno a vicenda di come si assumono le responsabilità dal dialogo alla voglia di stare insieme la complicità in tutto e se ci metti un intimità da favola allora non ci sono paragoni ..vedi tutto questo io in mio marito non l'ho trovato per quanto mi sono sforzata di venirgli incontro ..tu protrai dirmi allora 9 anni che sei stata con lui  con i paraocchi?? no avevo notato alcune cose ma pensavo proprio per tutto quello che c'è stato tra noi di riuscire a sorvolare e anche se non ero pienamente contenta almeno avevamo una certa serenità cosa che è venuta a mancare anche per alcune sue marachelle ..per quanto riguarda i figli non ne ho e per scelta proprio perchè volevo testare il terreno e non mi sono sbagliata e non ci penso proprio a farli per riparare rapporti o per sfuggire alla noia se avrò dei bambini è perchè sarò sicura che potrò dargli tutto quello di cui hanno bisogno soprattutto tanto amore e protezione!!


----------



## Old Angel (1 Dicembre 2006)

Allora non avere paura, fatti forza e non mentirgli so che è doloroso ma più andrai avanti e peggio sarà, e più doloroso sarà il distacco.
Ti parlo così perchè sono un tradito e a me non è stato data la possibilità di scegliere, e provare a ricominciare e ora vivo con un gran dolore dentro.


----------



## lilli28 (1 Dicembre 2006)

Angel ha detto:


> Allora non avere paura, fatti forza e non mentirgli so che è doloroso ma più andrai avanti e peggio sarà, e più doloroso sarà il distacco.
> Ti parlo così perchè sono un tradito e a me non è stato data la possibilità di scegliere, e provare a ricominciare e ora vivo con un gran dolore dentro.


Mi dispiace tanto credimi essere traditi fà male e fà male ancora più essere lasciati quando ancora si ama ..nonostante sia stato lui con le sue mancanze a scaturire tutto questo io non me la sento di incolparlo anzi credo che a volte sia un fatto caratteriale e per quanto uno si sforzi di essere ciò che l'altro vuole non è possibile vivere così e credo che alla fine non sia manco giusto .....cmq seguirò il tuo consiglio anche perchè credo anchio che sia la cosa migliore e giorno dopo giorno me ne rendo sempre più conto e poi voglio essere sincera con lui così forse sapendo che mi sono innamorata di un altro avrà la forza di andare avanti e magari proprio il fatto di odiarmi lo porterà alla svolta....grazie!!


----------



## Old dami (1 Dicembre 2006)

*non farlo*

ti prego.........non farlo.
se hai deciso di lasciarlo....fallo...ma non dire del tradimento, gli faresti del male gratuito,garantito.puoi chiederlo a tutti i traditi presenti nel forum.
dire una cosa del genere può sembrare un atto di sincerità...non lo è...tu sicuramente ti sentirai più pulita ma scaricheresti tutto il peso di questo dolore su di lui.
già soffrirà abbastanza per l'abbandono...ti prego risparmiagli quest'altro dolore.
so che sarà un peso per te, ma se vuoi ancora bene a tuo marito, tienitelo per te.
se glielo dirai oltretutto metterai in moto una serie di meccanismi che renderanno ancora più difficile l'abbandono...credimi.
ciao


----------



## Old Angel (1 Dicembre 2006)

Tristemente ma concordo


----------



## lilli28 (1 Dicembre 2006)

dami ha detto:


> ti prego.........non farlo.
> se hai deciso di lasciarlo....fallo...ma non dire del tradimento, gli faresti del male gratuito,garantito.puoi chiederlo a tutti i traditi presenti nel forum.
> dire una cosa del genere può sembrare un atto di sincerità...non lo è...tu sicuramente ti sentirai più pulita ma scaricheresti tutto il peso di questo dolore su di lui.
> già soffrirà abbastanza per l'abbandono...ti prego risparmiagli quest'altro dolore.
> ...


No dami non voglio dirgli che l'ho tradito non potrei mai farlo... prima perchè si sentirebbe ferito nell'orgoglio e poi si sentirebbe tradito da sempre e non è così ...il mio tradimento non è giustificato ma a me è capitato dopo che mi sono accorta di non amarlo più e dopo che ho avuto la conferma dei miei sentimenti quando ho iniziato a  provare amore nei confronti dell'altro e il tradimento non dura da molto anzi è pochissimo e come si evince non intendo trascinarmi per anni non è giusto per nessuno dei coinvolti ma dicendogli che sono innamorata di un altro penso di aiutarlo a capire che non ci sono più speranze e riprenderà anche se a fatica la sua vita. Inoltre lui sà che la colpa della nostra situazione è sua così facendo prendendomi un pò di colpe anchio l'aiuterei a svoltare ...non credo stia dicendo cretinate ma se così fosse accetto riprese!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (1 Dicembre 2006)

io invece non concordo per niente.

da tradito, ti dico che niente fa più male che essere lasciati senza un motivo. Uno si tortura per mesi, dicendosi: "ma che cavolo le ho mai fatto?!?! non bevo, non la picchio, non gioco d'azzardo, non dilapido i miei soldi in puttane, sono un padre presente, le sono sempre stato vicino .. ecc...".

il fatto che non glielo vuoi dire perchè "non voglio dargli anche questo dolore" è la più grossa cazzata cheabbia mai sentito che tu racconti a te stessa. 
La verità è che non vuoi dirglielo perchè proprio non hai la faccia (ed hai ragione) di dire a chi non se lo merita: "sai, mi sono trombata un altro".  

magari se ci pensavo prima era meglio


----------



## Old Angel (1 Dicembre 2006)

Per tutti i consigli che potremmo darti ,tu lo conosci, tu sai come prenderlo per fargli il meno male possibile.


----------



## Old Angel (1 Dicembre 2006)

Sai insonne sono molto confuso, e sinceramente quello che ho scritto prima che concordavo con dani forse non è il mio vero pensiero.


----------



## lilli28 (1 Dicembre 2006)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> io invece non concordo per niente.
> 
> da tradito, ti dico che niente fa più male che essere lasciati senza un motivo. Uno si tortura per mesi, dicendosi: "ma che cavolo le ho mai fatto?!?! non bevo, non la picchio, non gioco d'azzardo, non dilapido i miei soldi in puttane, sono un padre presente, le sono sempre stato vicino .. ecc...".
> 
> ...


Guarda che tra i due sono stata io a fare la cazzata più grossa non c'è dubbio ma dire che la colpa è tutta mia perchè ho tradito non è giusto anche perchè se tutte le volte che lo ripreso che ho cercato di fargli capire i miei bisogni m'avesse ascoltato a questo punto non ci saremmo arrivati e non credere che io sia la fredda e gelida moglie che vuole tutto e non vuole dare ...il fatto è proprio questo gli ho dato tantissimo ho veramente donato tanto e lui lo sa ad un certo punto volevo qualcosa anchio e lui è stato solo capace di darmi le briciole ....sai cosa significa desiderare qualcuno amarlo e mostrargli tenerezza anche a distanza di 9 anni e in cambio essere respinti e amati non tanto quanto ami tu ?? io lo so e questo è il risultato se poi hai anche dubbi sulla sua fedeltà a causa di episodi ambigui io non so davvero come si fà a tornare indietro intanto io gli ho parlato del suo comportamento e quando deciderò di andarmene forse non gli dirò che l'ho tradito ma che amo un altro lo deve sapere!


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Dicembre 2006)

lilli28 ha detto:


> > anche se soprattutto prima del matrimonio avevo iniziato a notare alcune differenze di carattere pratico e visione dei sentimenti ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilli28 (1 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lilli28 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quali erano?
> ...


----------



## Old GINA (5 Dicembre 2006)

Lilli, non hai paura che anche questo tuo nuovo AMORE poi si riveli per quello che è in realtà?Un uomo con tutti i suoi difetti e tutti i suoi periodi stressati proprio come tuo marito?
Lo sai che io parlo da ferita; perdonami, ma non riesco a capire, la speranza di trovare qualcosa "di meglio"....alla fine siamo tutti esseri umani difettati.


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Dicembre 2006)

GINA ha detto:


> Lilli, non hai paura che anche questo tuo nuovo AMORE poi si riveli per quello che è in realtà?Un uomo con tutti i suoi difetti e tutti i suoi periodi stressati proprio come tuo marito?
> Lo sai che io parlo da ferita; perdonami, ma non riesco a capire, la speranza di trovare qualcosa "di meglio"....alla fine siamo tutti esseri umani difettati.


Invece è una bellissima domanda GINA, ... per me è perfetta.

A questo punto sono curioso di leggere la risposta perchè da questa cosa si capisce tutto.


----------



## lilli28 (6 Dicembre 2006)

GINA ha detto:


> Lilli, non hai paura che anche questo tuo nuovo AMORE poi si riveli per quello che è in realtà?Un uomo con tutti i suoi difetti e tutti i suoi periodi stressati proprio come tuo marito?
> Lo sai che io parlo da ferita; perdonami, ma non riesco a capire, la speranza di trovare qualcosa "di meglio"....alla fine siamo tutti esseri umani difettati.


Gina purtroppo tutti abbiamo dei difetti e tutti li avremo sempre è pur vero che oggi coppie totalmente felici non c'è ne sono è vero che gli uomini sono un tantino diversi da noi dal modo di agire al modo di fare ( anche se alla fine cercano quello che cerchiamo noi )è vero che i problemi che ti mette avanti la vita sono pesanti e sembra che lo stare bene insieme passi in 2° piano ....ma se un giorno ti accorgi che la vita che stai facendo non ti appartiene se ti accorgi che era altro che volevi e che invece hai solo idealizzato inizi a scavarti dentro per cercare il tuo vero io a volte la nostra anima ci urla delle cose che noi per scelta per paura non vogliamo affrontare e la rinchiudiamo in una cella dove ti assicuro prima o poi ne uscirà e quando esce e prendi coscenza di quello che ti stà urlando  entri in una dimensione sconosciuta la sofferenza ti rosica tutto arrivi al fondo quel fondo che poi ti dà lo slancio per risalire e lì inizi a mettere i pezzi al suo posto casella dopo casella e capisci cosa cerchi veramente e chi sei veramente quando arrivi a ciò vedi tutto con occhi diversi c'è altra sofferenza da sopportare per poi arrivare ma CAPISCI CHI SEI E COSA VUOI e permettimi di dirlo arrivati a tale consapevolezza e con una certa maturità razionalizzando e riflettendo ascoltando la tua anima e il tuo cuore quante possibilità hai di sbagliarti un altra volta?? e poi se cè complicità nel risolvere i problemi se cè complicità a letto se ci si riesce a divertirsi insieme i momenti che saranno bui saranno la forza che ti farà andare avanti e consolidare ancora di più il rapporto dopo averli superati ma solo se entrambi hanno gli stessi ideali io ero sola a volere tutto mio marito per carattere ( giuro mi maledico ogni giorno di non essermi accorta prima di non farcela a sostenere tante differenze )si è solo abbandonato agli eventi e campava sereno mentre io mi facevo del male ho provato a spiegargli cosa non andava quali le sue macanze ma niente non mi ascoltava non l'ha fatto per cattiveria la semplice realtà e che siamo troppo diversi  . Io non nego di aver paura a iniziare una nuova storia ma c'è la differenza che ora ho tutto chiaro e che ho imparato a seguire il mio cuore e credimi lui non si sbaglia se ci metti la consapevolezza di ascoltarlo sul serio e cosa importante non soffocare quelli che siamo realmente... essere se stessi è troppo importante nel bene e nel male solo così si possono evitare stronzate e se uno non vuole che la noia la quotidianità lo assale bisogna parlarsi apertamente  per risollevarsi, io tutte queste cose le ho trovate in un altro uomo ed è per questo che ti dico che non mi posso sbagliare!! a presto ciao.


----------



## Non registrato (8 Dicembre 2006)

Per me se gli dici  che l'hai tradito e lo lasci perchè sei innamorata del tuo amante o se gli dici che lo lasci perchè sei innamorata di un altro o se gli dici che lo lasci e basta , sempre in culo lui lo prende! quindi quello che gli dici gli dici è uguale e a questo punto segui il tuo ego ismo!
Tutto è possibile nella vita come ad esempio che il tuo attuale amante sia il tuo uomo perfetto , ma per il mio modo di vedere , adesso come adesso è troppo facile per dirlo; troppo facile come piuttosto che affrontare i problemi tra te e tuo marito e trovare una conclusione, accantoni i tuoi problemi e trovi la tua spenzieratezza con il tua amante.

Certo che poi dopo 10 anni che stai con una persona e ti rendi conto solo ora che non fa per te , mi viene proprio il dubbio che tu possa aver capito in così poco tempo che il tuo amante è l'uomo che hai sempre cercato!

cmq ti auguro di trovare la strada migliore alla risoluzione del problema


----------

